

Pyplugin 0.6 released - lekma
http://pyplugin.com/blog/pyplugin_0.6_released

======
ubertaco
Looks cool and all, but can someone smarter than me describe an example of a
safe environment in which this might be useful?

~~~
lekma
What do you mean by 'safe environment'? As for usefulness: pyplugin is useful
if you want to build a gui with python and rely on all the mozilla goodness to
help you along:) (disclaimer: I'm the author of pyplugin)

